#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園部落格恢復運行

## 雪麒

經過數天對論壇系統的研究實驗各種折騰（？
小獸總算是基本搞清楚了論壇部落格的運行原理
然後在SQL代碼裡泡了一天之後……

部落格系統終於恢復啦！！！ :jcdragon-xd: 

文章以及回复（包括發表時間，作者，回复與文章的對應關係，瀏覽數等）已經盡可能地恢復，不過由於現在的論壇系統採取的分類方式與之前完全不同，故之前的分類未能留存，這個只好請眾獸自己勞神了。

各位可以點擊導航欄中的“部落格”按鈕進入部落格最新文章頁面，並可通過導航欄下方的各種選項進入自己的部落格以及對部落格進行設定等等～

格式依然是個老大難問題……這個暫時還沒有太好的辦法。 目前基本得到恢復。

若有Bug或者建議，請來這裡報告～

PS:樂園幣數值也一併恢復了正常，不過目前只是“只讀”狀態。

雪麒
2012/11/25

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

我發現部落格邊側欄好像寫錯了,
最新訪問者和最新評論的內容互調了

----------


## 雪麒

> 我發現部落格邊側欄好像寫錯了,
> 最新訪問者和最新評論的內容互調了


修改完成，感謝找bug～
有時候論壇中文翻譯會有不足和莫名其妙的bug，這些都是可以修改的，請眾獸多多留神啊～

----------

